# Rhodium good news



## Lino1406 (Nov 22, 2008)

Rh is part of a different superconductor
CeRhIn5 - see recent addition of Nature


----------



## markqf1 (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't happen to have a copy of Nature laying around.
How is it used... super colliders?

Mark


----------



## Lou (Nov 23, 2008)

Superconductors have all sorts of uses. I don't know the details on exactly how good it is, but if it works at substantially higher temperatures than current generation superconductors, then it will become quite popular.


http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v456/n7220/#rhighlts


I highly recommend this journal.


Lou


----------



## markqf1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Now that, is a cool site!

Mark


----------

